# Door window automatic drop feature not working on 2004 Beetle Convertible.



## toxpatton (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello,
Can anyone give advice on fixing the automatic window drop feature on my friend's '04 Beetle Convertible? I believe the problem is a switch located in the door latch assembly which is no longer working causing the window to not go up and down a little as it should when the door is opened and closed. Does that make sense as the likely cause? Is there anything else that could be wrong? Has anyone replaced the switch in question before?
Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
Scott


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Door window automatic drop feature not working on 2004 Beetle Convertible. (toxpatton)*

wow your first post and all to help a friend out cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sadly this is all i found using the search engine







maybe there might be something therehttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch
if you get a chance there might be something iun the FAQ, but i doubt it








look at my sig, every votes counts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BUMP!!! can any one help out!!!


----------



## threetables (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, you are correct. Its the latch switch. To remove the panel, you can look at this.
http://www.a1electric.com/vw.htm
I have not tried yet but on my way out now.


----------



## threetables (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (threetables)*

Done. Took me about an hour. You will need a 8mm 12 sided torque bit. It was $4 at O Reilly auto. Toughest part was disconnecting the latch wire to the exterior handle. I ended up bending the old latch wire hook on the switch so I could see what I was doing. Then it came right off.


----------



## toxpatton (Jul 19, 2009)

*Thanks to everyone...*

Thank you for reponding to my problem. Being a first timer here, I really appreciate the help, especially threetables. You told me pretty much exactly what I need to know, and it should be easy enough. I'm still working on getting the part and hoping the switch is separate form the latch mechanism. Sounds like it is, correct?


----------



## toxpatton (Jul 19, 2009)

*Just adding information I found out*

Well I finally got to change out the latch in my friend's '04 convertible. In doing so, I found out that to properly disconnect the cable from the outside door handle you must take out the key lock cylinder on the driver's door. This is done by backing off a set screw in the end of the door, placing the key in the lock and turning it, then jiggling and pulling the cylinder out using the key as a handle. Obviously, you would have to get the piece out of the same area on the passenger side door by other means of holding on to it since it doesn't have a key hole. After that, you can easily disconnect or reconnect the cable and slide the latch assembly in or out. You have to be careful to put the cable end back in the door handle in the correct spot for adjustment or else the lock will not work properly when everything is buttoned back up. Luckily, after pulling the lock cylinder and cable once it was easy to do again to make the adjustment. Now, with the new latch installed the window drop feature works perfectly again along with everything else on the car.
Thanks again!


----------

